# 5 Frame Nucs



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Built 40 new 5 frame nucs for making splits this spring. Screened bottoms and migratory tops with hole for quart feeder jar. Used entrance discs from Brushy Mnt.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2708/4477172380_73ec7a552c_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4052/4477173072_de7fd0f8cb_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2742/4476398137_b33e76d285_b.jpg


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice looking nucs. I really like those disc entrances for my nucs as well.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Screened bottoms so they won't over heat? I like to have a flat bottom so they can ride smoothly o 10 to a pallet. Won't your slip down between the slats on the pallet?

They look nice.


----------



## kopeck (May 26, 2007)

Do you folks have problems with the feeders being exposed the the weather like that?

The syrup doesn't turn on you? Rain isn't an issue (that is getting in around the jar)?

The look great!

K


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

The screened bottoms are for ventillation. It's been in mid 80's here this week already. They ride good in back of pickup and we set them on pallets to get them up off ground. Don't use pallets to move them.

The feeders fit pretty tight so not much rain gets in. Bees take up feed pretty quick so haven't had problems with that.

Hope the disc entrances hold up. Read recently that someone said theirs started deteriating after a cpl of years. Like the different colors but see where Kelly has a metal one available.

We make up these nucs pretty strong so as soon as queen is mated and laying, they will be moved to 1o frame box and we will start over with new split.

Johnny


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I failed to catch baits last year on full supers set on a screened pallet, maybe too much light to look inviting to scout bees?

Do we think the full screened bottom is too much to overwinter a nuc on? Maybe not in my climate. My over wintered nucs with solid bottoms do get the bottom filled with moldy wet yuc, this would help.


----------



## rlc5925 (Apr 19, 2009)

Broke-T
You have plans for these or did you just know how to do it? I would like to make a few but I would need plans as a go by until I get a few under my belt. They look great. Thanks


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

The only thing I would suggest is that you have the sbb blocked during the time the queen is making her mating flight. You can have lots of problems with the queen returning and ending up on the screen on the bottom instead of back in the nuc.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Gene, I grooved the bottom slats so I could put in a bottom but haven't put them in. Hadn't thought about queen going under nuc. May get the bottoms made and put in till mated.

RLC, I started out using plans found here on beesource. They had solid bottoms and opening in front like regular hive. To move I would have to stop up front opening with wire. It also gave a weak nuc to much area to guard. These are 2nd edition.

If you build some make sure you make them about an inch deeper than standard deep box. When you find a frame with a queen cell thats built on bottom of frame you don't want to mash it when you move it to the nuc.

Johnny


----------



## Logan (May 29, 2009)

Broke-T said:


> Hope the disc entrances hold up. Read recently that someone said theirs started deteriating after a cpl of years. Like the different colors but see where Kelly has a metal one available.


I just got a bunch of the discs from Kelley's bees. They are only $1.50 each and very solid. You could always paint them.


----------



## oregonbeek (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow, those are some cool looking nucs.


----------

